# ETCP Practice Exams



## soundman (Jun 29, 2009)

Full Story here: ETCP Launches Web-Based Practice Exams - PLSN

Starting July 15 for $35 you will be able to take a 50 question practice exam online. If you ace the practice exam you might feel better about plunking down $600 for the real deal.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 1, 2009)

*ETCP Announces On-line Practice Exams*

Begining July 15th they will offer practice tests of 50 questions for $35. 

Full article here in Stage Directions

The test website is here.


----------

